# 88 HB Z24 Low Compression Cyl 3 & 4???



## a_cmc_2b (Aug 15, 2010)

I recently bought a 1988 Nissan Hardbody LongWheel Base with the Z24 Engine. I knew it needed a timing chain but as I was getting ready to tear it down today I decided to check the compression and had around 160 on 1 & 2 but 3 & 4 were 75 & 55. Anyway are burned valves common to this engine, or could it be a blown headgasket, or anything else any of you might think of would be great. The little truck actually runs good but I want to fix it right siince it is going to be my grandsons daily driver.

I know that I now have no choice but to pull the head regardless but am just curious to some of your experiences with this engine. 
Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

since your pulling the head, you might want to hone the cylinders and throw on some new rings, a valve job wouldnt hurt either...


----------

